# His name is "Harley"



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Well he found a forever home  Look at his coloring!! I am going to go get a digital camera. My little phone just doesnt do it compared to these pictures :?


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Awwwww


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

AWW! he's so gorgeous, and harley is a great name! I agree, digital cameras are the best! It's so worth it to know that you'll have precious frozen memories to look back on when they're all grown up


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

He's precious!! Glad to hear that he got a forever home. I would have the hardest time giving him up!!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

wow he's stunning :shock: ...i love his name too  

kisses nat


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

What a little sweetheart !


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Good news!!! YEAH HARLEY!! :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

He really is beautiful :wave:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Wow he is beautiful. That is an awesome color!! I cannot wait to see more pics of him as he gets older!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

That's terrific What a cutie


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awwww so sweet! great name!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

awww i still think he should be coming home to me hehehe...


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Great news! I love the name! :wink:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

He's so cute!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

What a cutie!


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

He is so adorable. I want another one! I want another one! I want another one!!! :blob7: (oh sorry)


----------

